# Thermostat for bearded dragons.



## mitch1991 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi guys.

I am currently setting up a bearded dragon tank and have settled on getting the eco tech dimming day/night thermostat. I will run a 100w basking globe through the thermostat and a 10.0 desert tube through the timer. My question is. Can I set the thermostat to turn off the basking light completely overnight? As temps aren’t cold enough to be needed here overnight, or will I have to run the whole thermostat through a seperate timer, or is there a way of setting the night time temp so low that the basking light wouldn’t come on at all and disrupt the dragons sleep. Cheers guys.
[doublepost=1531913410,1531913163][/doublepost]Sorry guys one more thing. If I do run the thermostat through a timer, will the temp settings be saved? Or will I have to program it every day. Cheers.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey Mitch, I don't use thermo's, all my enclosures use timers- just check the weather report and adjust the siesta to suit.
But most thermo's are dual purpose and have a built in timer if you must use one.
100W ? must be a big enclosure ?
In summer my 120x60x60 only need a 75W + UV and my 120x70x60 have a 125W mercury lamp + standard tube for extra light


----------



## mitch1991 (Jul 18, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Hey Mitch, I don't use thermo's, all my enclosures use timers- just check the weather report and adjust the siesta to suit.
> But most thermo's are dual purpose and have a built in timer if you must use one.
> 100W ? must be a big enclosure ?
> In summer my 120x60x60 only need a 75W + UV and my 120x70x60 have a 125W mercury lamp + standard tube for extra light



Hey mate thanks for the reply. Yea I got 100w, 75w and a 60w bulbs to try a bit of trial and error. I would like to use a thermostat only because I work nights and for days when I’m not home, it will hopefully take care of business.


----------

